
Watch Car Thieves Steal a Tesla Model S in Under 30 Seconds Using a Relay Device - harambae
https://www.thedrive.com/news/29517/watch-car-thieves-steal-a-tesla-model-s-in-under-30-seconds-using-a-relay-device
======
ColinWright
Previously on Hacker News ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20774554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20774554)
(65 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20767722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20767722)
(7 comments)

Additionally:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20775790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20775790)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20772161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20772161)

